# Rusty Sword Technique.



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

This is a tutorial on adding rust to a prop. I made this to show everybody how easy it is to make something rusty. 

Video of Rusty Sword Tutorial - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Please let me know if you have any questions or comments.


----------



## Regor (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great. Thanks for the video. Where do you get your rust kits?


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

I purchased my set from Michaels. According to their website you can get them from the following stores:

-Home Depot
-http://www.michaels.com
-Joann.com: Online Shopping for Sewing, Scrapbooking, Yarn and Crafts
-pearlart.com
-Art Supplies from Dick Blick Art Materials


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent! I have some lame looking props in my haunt. I'm going to rust them and they are going to look sweet! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the tutorial something like that will help some of my next project


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW...great tutorial. I was thinking of buying a sword for my reaper, but after watching this, I think I can tackle this project. Nice work!


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

If you have a power (belt)sander that will really reduce the time needed to make the sword. 
I have used a wood rasp and then sanded by hand, but that takes some time and elbow grease!
Home Depot or Lowes has a good selection of Poplar and Maple wood. I would suggest buying that type of wood, as the grain is really small, which means after you paint you can't tell it's wood. The 1/2" thick pieces look the best, IMO.

Post pics when you complete it! I would love to see what other people do with the rusting technique.


----------



## Commander Skullface (Aug 4, 2008)

Best tutorial i've seen yet! Now i know what a planer looks like. lol. Will you post a tutorial on how to make your awesome chainmail? Pretty pretty please with a bloody brain on top!


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Sure I will post something on that!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

This would look great on the spikes in a Crush Room from the Monster List


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah it would! It would also look really great on a lantern or cauldron!


----------



## Rhezzok (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice!
I think i'm gonna make a sword rusty like this too.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial. I have all sorts of left over pieces of MDF that are to small for building shelves / cabinets with. But this solves my dilemma of what to do with them!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

COOL!
Thanks!
.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

No problem!


----------



## elkootcho (Sep 28, 2008)

I've thought about picking up that rusting kit from Michael's several times. How much of the product gets used to make that sword? How many swords do you estimate that you could rust with a single kit?


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Amazingly enough very little product gets used when you make a sword. I would make a rough estimate 8-12 full sized swords out of the kit. Keep in mind that is a rough estimate and it depends on how liberal you are with the activator and iron based paint. 

I put on a coat of the iron based paint with a piece of sponge, shaking the bottle as I put the sponge over the mouth. This will get a nice mixed blob of paint on your sponge. Then I just dab the paint over the wood piece. 
After the iron based paint has dried I apply the activator with a small chip brush. 

I am pretty liberal with the activator and paint, I feel it give the piece a more realistic old rust look and feel to it.

Try to go to Michaels with a 40-50% off coupon and your golden! Get a great product for a reasonable price.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great tutorial!


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thx! Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, there are so many surafces to rust and so little time... I especially liked the easy sword making tutorial you included free of charge. Good work, I hope to see more of your stuff...


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

I appreciate that. I am so busy lately that I haven't made any new tutorials.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## Timthebugman (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice I have been looking for a rusty meat cleaver for sometime.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Does it matter what type of silver paint you use?

what did you use for a handle for the sword


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

icemanfred said:


> Does it matter what type of silver paint you use?
> 
> what did you use for a handle for the sword


As long as the silver paint is dried completely it shouldn't matter what type you use.

For the handle I had some brown leather that I cut into 1/2 inch wide x 20 inch long strip. I wrapped the strip around the wood handle area. For last wrap i just tucked in the end and trimmed off the excess. 
I found that I had to epoxy the end of the strip onto the wood. This turned out great. I just tucked it under the previous wrapped layer and let the epoxy harden.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

what about the part that protects that hands just before the blade?


----------

